# 32mm track



## greevesqub (Sep 26, 2015)

Anybody running on 32mm track? I am adding a 2' gauge line to a mine on my existing 1/20 45mm gauge railroad . I have two Regner Henschel DG 39 kits and several Binney tippers that will be used in the 32mm line. 

This will be used outside and I will be laying the track in a decomposed granite bed. I have been considering Sunset Valley Railroad track. I am looking for input on how the SVR track holds up in the elements. Any other manufactures I should be considering?

Thanks,
Dennis B.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of short runs of 32mm representing 2' gauge in 1:20. These represent a construction railroad and a (separate) aggregate mining to cement plant operation. Includes several turnouts. My track and turnouts are PECO. Some of it has been outdoors for well over 5 years with only the normal weathering of the plastic ties. Good stuff!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Any other manufactures I should be considering?


As Jerry mentiuons, PECO supplies 32mm narrow gauge track - for the 1:19th SM32 models of 2' gauge prototypes. Very close to 1:20th scale. They have a wide range, including switches and crossings.










I laid a similar wharf track for some old 2' gauge models, and I even merged it with my 45mm track to make dual gauge.


----------



## greevesqub (Sep 26, 2015)

*Peco 32mm*

Thanks for the input. Where can I get Peco 32mm track in the states?
Regards,
Dennis B.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had SVRR for over 20 years, great track and great switches. Easy to get, can't go wrong with it.


----------

